# Rocky Mounts Monorail 2



## CampbellSoup19 (Sep 21, 2017)

After a lot of research and thought I just purchased the Rocky Mounts Monorail 2 from REI. I didn't need a 4 bike carrier but also wanted more than 1. I thought I would shoot for a 2 bike carrier that has the ability to add on in the future. I have a few buddies that I could take with me to local trails instead of driving separately. I also have a 1 year old daughter so when she's old enough (and hopefully enjoys riding some kind of bike) I can carry that.

Value is always important but so is quality. Finding that balance point can be tough. A lot of my research included a spreadsheet with cost per bike. After 20% off and a gift card I ended up spending $180 with free shipping to my local REI. Pretty good value in my opinion at $90 per bike.

It's set to arrive at the store on Saturday and I'm hoping to have photos posted when I get it. I'll also try to write some level of a review (it's my first bike rack so be forewarned).


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

I just picked one up last week from Competitive Cyclist for about the same price. I've only used it once but I really like it. For the price, it is more well built than I expected. I like that it can handle fat bikes as well though I haven't tried my fat bike in it yet.


----------



## aphoeniceus (Nov 4, 2017)

I also picked one up from Competitive Cyclist and have had it a couple weeks now and have used it a few times. This rack replaced my Thule Doubletrack Pro XT and I've got to say I love it so far! Very easy to use, more stable than my Thule, and just constructed much better. I think you got a great deal on yours, for sure. The only thing I don't like is the locks seem pretty cheap and I'm not sure how well they will hold up.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

CampbellSoup19 said:


> After a lot of research and thought I just purchased the Rocky Mounts Monorail 2 from REI. I didn't need a 4 bike carrier but also wanted more than 1. I thought I would shoot for a 2 bike carrier that has the ability to add on in the future. I have a few buddies that I could take with me to local trails instead of driving separately. I also have a 1 year old daughter so when she's old enough (and hopefully enjoys riding some kind of bike) I can carry that.
> 
> Value is always important but so is quality. Finding that balance point can be tough. A lot of my research included a spreadsheet with cost per bike. After 20% off and a gift card I ended up spending $180 with free shipping to my local REI. Pretty good value in my opinion at $90 per bike.
> 
> ...


Can you take one of the racks off and just run it solo with one bike so it doesn't stick out as far?


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

aliikane said:


> Can you take one of the racks off and just run it solo with one bike so it doesn't stick out as far?


No.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Rockadile said:


> No.


They do have a single bike version that accepts an additional kit but it requires popping off the plastic end cap of the main support piece, inserting the new kit and locking in place with one or two bolts.

Question for you - I have a RockyMounts Brass Knuckles roof top mount that I got to work with my fatbike (A Trek 9.8). When I put on the 4.5" tires on the 27.5" rims, it's too high for the arm to reach over the top. Do you know if that's a problem in this rack on the back? Looks like they are using similar arms.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

JohnJ80 said:


> They do have a single bike version that accepts an additional kit but it requires popping off the plastic end cap of the main support piece, inserting the new kit and locking in place with one or two bolts.
> 
> Question for you - I have a RockyMounts Brass Knuckles roof top mount that I got to work with my fatbike (A Trek 9.8). When I put on the 4.5" tires on the 27.5" rims, it's too high for the arm to reach over the top. Do you know if that's a problem in this rack on the back? Looks like they are using similar arms.


Darnit, you're right. In my travels I hadn't seen the single rack only the add-on.

As for it fitting a 27.5" wheel with 4.5" tires, I can't comment as I have a 26er which currently has 4" tires. If I measured the clearance above the tire with the arm fully extended would that help?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Rockadile said:


> Darnit, you're right. In my travels I hadn't seen the single rack only the add-on.
> 
> As for it fitting a 27.5" wheel with 4.5" tires, I can't comment as I have a 26er which currently has 4" tires. If I measured the clearance above the tire with the arm fully extended would that help?


No need - before I get around to buying, I'll just ask Rockymounts for the number and if they know or don't know if that will work. But thank you very much for the offer - much appreciated. I sort of think that the 4.5" on the 27.5" wheel is kind of pushing almost all the racks out there.


----------



## CampbellSoup19 (Sep 21, 2017)

Picked up the rack on Thursday and got it put together. I don't plan on leaving it on the Jeep full time but the fold up option is nice for those times when I'll be too tired to take it off! It went together very quickly and the instructions were straight forward. The "wrench" tool for the hitch pin is IMHO useless. I'll stick to throwing a 3/4" socket & wrench in the back to make it easy. The lean feature is very nice, I had zero issues opening the hatch. The rack held my DB Overdrive Comp 27.5 nicely. There was almost no wheel sticking out the side.

Didn't get a chance to go riding this weekend. From what I saw people were saying trails around here were too wet and it was best to stay off of them. I figure I'll get a day here soon.

I didn't take any photos of the install but I can take closer/detailed photos of certain parts if anyone would like them.































































Will update again when I get a chance to use it properly!


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Good choice! I'm continually impressed by this rack.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

I bought one too, I’m pretty happy with the build quality and the simplicity. Looks good too. The +1 option is nice for when I ride with my kids.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Looking for one of these now...Best deal I could find was Retail - 20% - 8% cashback from AJ

Where are you guys getting such great deals these????


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

When I got mine, Competitive Cyclist was selling it for 20% off of retail plus they had a $50 off coupon (+ ActiveJunky CB).


----------



## CampbellSoup19 (Sep 21, 2017)

ehfour said:


> Looking for one of these now...Best deal I could find was Retail - 20% - 8% cashback from AJ
> 
> Where are you guys getting such great deals these????


I got a $100 gift card when I signed up for the REI credit card. They also had a 20% coupon code for members. I knew this purchase would happen soon so when I saw that REI promotion I jumped on it.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks guys! Will wait and see if there are anymore coupons that come out


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I got one super cheap as well from CC, seems like a nice rack aside from the cheapo locks.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

bdundee said:


> I got one super cheap as well from CC, seems like a nice rack aside from the cheapo locks.


What's a good sub for the lock? I've already broken one...


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

-Todd- said:


> What's a good sub for the lock? I've already broken one...


I don't know but thanks for the heads up I'm going to start searching.


----------



## CampbellSoup19 (Sep 21, 2017)

If you guys find any alternatives post them up so we can all potentially upgrade them or have spares in case one breaks.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

CampbellSoup19 said:


> If you guys find any alternatives post them up so we can all potentially upgrade them or have spares in case one breaks.


I just picked up one of these and the lock works great 
Boomerang Hitch Pin - Locking | TowSmart


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

-Todd- said:


> What's a good sub for the lock? I've already broken one...


How did it break?


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

I think it was user error, I use a power tool to install/uninstall the bolt. The lock jams against the hitch before the threaded end disengages, the powdered metal locking tab sheared off. 

Would be easy the steal these racks... I’m thinking of machining a bolt with a hole for a padlock instead.


----------



## k9adv (Mar 17, 2018)

Just ordered one of these from REI with the 20% off anniversary promotion. 

Going to need a hitch extension to clear my spare tire.


----------



## k9adv (Mar 17, 2018)

And even though they are in stock everywhere else, REI doesnt expect to have any until at least the 19th... 

and so, i wait.


----------



## WoodstockMTB (Oct 5, 2010)

k9adv said:


> Just ordered one of these from REI with the 20% off anniversary promotion.
> 
> Going to need a hitch extension to clear my spare tire.


I've got a Jeep with 35s. What length extension are you getting?


----------



## k9adv (Mar 17, 2018)

WoodstockMTB said:


> I've got a Jeep with 35s. What length extension are you getting?


The 8" one with matching lock from RockyMounts. I put a receiver in that bumper you see when we welded it. 8" looks like it should work for me (based on posted measurements of the MonoRail).

Here is a rear shot:


----------



## k9adv (Mar 17, 2018)

Ok, Tyler at RockyMounts hooked me up and I now have a MonoRail and a hitch extender making it's way to me.

Great customer service from RockyMounts.


----------



## k9adv (Mar 17, 2018)

Got the MonoRail, love it. heading to Nantahala to try it out this weekend.

I'd post pics, but for some reason the forum isnt taking any...keep getting "upload failed" messages.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Guys,

Looking for some updates, its been a few months and want to get a sense of if you are still loving it? or no?


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

No complaints here. It’s held up well and can carry all of my bikes including my fat bike.


----------



## CampbellSoup19 (Sep 21, 2017)

ehfour said:


> Guys,
> 
> Looking for some updates, its been a few months and want to get a sense of if you are still loving it? or no?


I still love mine! I've had 2 bikes on it a few times with mixed wheel sizes. No issues for me!


----------



## aphoeniceus (Nov 4, 2017)

I've been very pleased with mine as well. Works great, easy to put on and off, bikes are on there solid as a rock. Only complaint is I still haven't found a replacement for the cheap locks on it. Otherwise it's great!


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Split Rail is currently on super sale through Backcountry for $299 (normally $499). Purchase one a little over a week ago and have been loving it, however I purchased at pricematch price of $375..


----------



## trener1 (Aug 15, 2004)

Man I wish I had seen this earlier, any leads on a good deal for these currently?.


----------



## woah_nelly (Feb 1, 2019)

Code: RACK10 can get you 10% off Rack Attacks website! Thats what I used to get my Rocky Mounts Backstage and saved 10%!


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I had been eyeing the 2" SplitRail in the REI Outlet, and they just sold out! They had it priced at $374 and it would have been $300 after the 20% sale at the end of the month.

So now I'm eyeing the MonoRail. I'm wary of buying one sight unseen, but from what I read here and on etrailer, it seems to be nearly bombproof. Wondering if the Kuat Sherpa is worth $80 more. I have $300 in dividends and a $200 gift card


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I really liked my Monorail but the new Sherpa looks pretty sweet. The Monorail fits a fat bike and the Sherpa only goes up to a 3" tire if that makes a difference. Personally if I didn't need to haul a fatty I would look real hard at the Sherpa for just a little more.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

No fat tires for me, so no issue there. $84 difference after tax and really no money out of pocket for me with gift card and dividends. 

I can check out the Kuat at my local REI, but no local stores have the MonoRail.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Arebee said:


> No fat tires for me, so no issue there. $84 difference after tax and really no money out of pocket for me with gift card and dividends.
> 
> I can check out the Kuat at my local REI, but no local stores have the MonoRail.


Just from using a few Kuats (not the new Sherpa) but like I said for the money I like the Monorail but I would go Kuat if I were you especially for that little bit and no money out of your pocket. I like the way the Kuat stabilizer functions better and the locking system looks a little nicer, two weak spots for the MR and the finish looks a lot better. Just my .02c


----------



## RFB (Oct 25, 2013)

Two thoughts for you...The Monorail's platforms can be moved side-to-side lessening the chance of handlebar/seat interference. Didn't see that in the directions for the Kuat. Also, the lever to raise/lower the Monorail is at the end of the rack. Very easy to reach. The Kuat rack has it by the inner tray. More difficult if the rack is loaded with bikes. The Kuat is a beautiful rack, but these two differences were why I went with the Monorail.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Can you MonoRail owners describe the material on the arm which comes in contact with the tire?

Just wondering how it will weather. Whatever rack I buy will stay on my Jeep year-round as we ride throughout the New England winter.


----------



## CampbellSoup19 (Sep 21, 2017)

Arebee said:


> Can you MonoRail owners describe the material on the arm which comes in contact with the tire?


The trays are plastic and the arms remind me of a hard rubber gym mat material. I can take closer photos for you if you need them, just let me know.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah reminds me of standard high density polymer plastics that you find on most all racks these days. My split rail has survived some pretty nasty, gritty drives this winter when hauling a bike here or there. Real only gripe I have about it is that the locks that come out of the arm are stupid short. Barely long enough to go under the crown, around the Y of the headtube/downtube/toptube junction and back to cable to lock. And that intersection isn't overly long on my bike. 

@k9adv Have to say that is a sick built Montero. What year?


----------



## washagorider (Dec 28, 2015)

Anyone having issues with the ratchet that pulls down on front wheel? Mine are weak and non functioning on most days and need repeated up and down and tapping before engaging on wheel up right arm! Very disconcerting as it won’t lock down on front wheel on first try and then seems weak after!


----------



## mtnbiker64 (Nov 17, 2004)

I've had no issues with mine at all. I do check the nuts and bolts from time to time just to be sure everything is tight.


----------



## washagorider (Dec 28, 2015)

Seems it’s a one off messed up trigger unit, Rocky Mounts replacement trigger & hook coming day of notification. Great service. ( only one of two was messed up)


----------



## Bikedude855 (Dec 2, 2020)

*Updated MonoRail Review*

Hey everyone,

I am in the market for a new 2 inch hitch rack and I am looking for a do it all rack. I was curious how everyone was liking the current MonoRail?

Thanks!


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

Not sure what your definition of do-it-all is but the Monorail has been working fine for my gravel bike, mtb, and fat bike.


----------



## mtnbiker64 (Nov 17, 2004)

I have mine for over a year and have had no issues. Love the tilt lever. Need just 1 hand. Rack is stable while driving.


----------



## Lovespicyfood (Aug 4, 2012)

I am picking up one of these tomorrow, quite the bargain at $150 for a two bike setup.

Any alternatives for the cheap locks?


----------



## mtnbiker64_6157 (Nov 27, 2021)

I bought other cable locks. I generally park my vehicle where I can see it if I stop for a bite to eat. More of a deterent. If they want it bad enough nothing will stop thieves.


----------



## Lovespicyfood (Aug 4, 2012)

mtnbiker64_6157 said:


> I bought other cable locks. I generally park my vehicle where I can see it if I stop for a bite to eat. More of a deterent. If they want it bad enough nothing will stop thieves.


Thank you for your post! Yea, I totally agree, a committed thief is going to get the rack and the bikes if they really want them and it's parked in an area with less visibility. I have another cable that I was thinking of putting through the Rocktmount cable so I can secure my wheels also.

I got this rack w/ 3 locks, interestingly enough...but one is keyed differently, and of course, I didn't get a key for it.  I can either try to cut the lock off (it's on the pin where you secure the cable) or, I think an easier option, I can buy the replacement all metal lock for $19.99 that is keyed the same as this lock.

I'm totally stoked I got this rack for $150. The person was really honest as I had reached out within 1 hour of her posting and we setup a time the next day. I was worried the day of as I saw she raised the posting to $200 because she got so many inquiries, but she committed the original price for me.

The only other thing I need to do, which will also be easy, is get a M12 split washer and washer for the hitch pin.

I like how this is the solo setup and I can add the second rack as needed. The vast majority of the time I think I'll be using it solo. I'm not as thrilled that it is 1.25" but w/ the adapter, I guess it won't be so bad. Now I just need to get my SUV and put a 2" trailer hitch on it...


----------



## mtnbiker64_6157 (Nov 27, 2021)

Lovespicyfood said:


> Thank you for your post! Yea, I totally agree, a committed thief is going to get the rack and the bikes if they really want them and it's parked in an area with less visibility. I have another cable that I was thinking of putting through the Rocktmount cable so I can secure my wheels also.
> 
> I got this rack w/ 3 locks, interestingly enough...but one is keyed differently, and of course, I didn't get a key for it.  I can either try to cut the lock off (it's on the pin where you secure the cable) or, I think an easier option, I can buy the replacement all metal lock for $19.99 that is keyed the same as this lock.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtnbiker64_6157 (Nov 27, 2021)

There is a code on the lock. You can get a key for it off rocky's site.


----------



## Lovespicyfood (Aug 4, 2012)

mtnbiker64_6157 said:


> There is a code on the lock. You can get a key for it off rocky's site.


Yep, saw that. I'm going to see if they have any Black Friday discounts...even if to only save on shipping. I think I'm going to buy the one metal lock pod so then I'll have two keys and can use the one that's stuck on.


----------

